# Looking For Marmoset in scotland



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

Marmosets are one of my favourite animals
i have done alot of reserach and know alot about them and how to look after them and think im ready to own one and want to know where i can buy a marmoset in scotland
Please Help me
will be grateful
many thanks


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL huge mistake in there. You clearly haven't done enough research.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

try PMing Nerys or Rory, because they can supply them and at the same time their vetting procedures will make sure your ready


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not enough research if you think you can own ONE...


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

you know what i mean lol
thanks ill pm them


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

You gotta get a DWA license first of all


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you don't need a DWA for marmies...

we have several available at the moment..

cotton topped, black tailed, silvery, pygmy and a lone male geoffroys, but of course he needs to go somewhere with others..

Primates : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association

hth

Nerys


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

> You gotta get a DWA license first of all


You do? Maybe I didn't look properly. I thought marmosets were one of the few you don't need it for.


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

lol Nerys typed while I was looking it up!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

You need a DWA here? hmm weird


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually....it was a local pet shop that I heard you need a DWA from...I was listening in on a conversation when someone was asking if they could get them in, they said yes they can but in this area you need DWA and there is only one person in the whole of the East Riding that keeps marmosetes because of the strict regulations...

But having said that the same pet shop told me that my dalmation crested gecko would lose his spots as he grew up...:bash:

So they were probably talking complete and utter poop lol


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> You need a DWA here? hmm weird


Im not 100% up on DWA but im pretty sure that the list is official and set out by defra and does not differ from county to county unlike cost and inspection does, so i think you'll find they are not dwa anywhere inc. hull


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

indeedy..

i would say your pet shop is talking crap i have to say, :lol2:

the regs for keeping marmies are so strict (not) that people can still keep them on their own in parrot cages in the lounge... marmies are i would think the most commonly kept primate in the private sector.

still you never know, they might get round to sorting out the primate code one day soon!

Nerys


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

People keep them in parrot cages? thats kinda sad  can they be tamed so you can have them out the cage alot?

Yeah that pet shop has a habit of talking complete and utter poop lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tbh, regardless of how tame they are, i don't think they should be kept in parrot cages, but yes, its not uncommon unfortunately.. i even know of pet shops with them on display in a chinchilla cage..



N


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have to say I agree with that, surely they would require something more the size of a big outdoor aviary? but obviously not outdoors...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Think they should be kept outdoors, actually... With a heated indoor section with an attached aviary.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tbh, they are better off outdoors.. although keepers tend to provide a shelter for them with heating installed.. and yes, large aviary sort of thing works well..

N


----------

